# السور الاسرائيلى و مهندسى المساحه



## عمو تامر (8 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم كل مهندسى المساحه العرب 
و كل عام و انتم بخير 
تخيلوا الكم المساحى من حيث العدة و العتاد و الدراسات 
المساحيه التى تمت لعمل مثل السور الاسرائيلى .
و لذا سنرفع اليوم شعار 
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## ساره2222 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## keilani (8 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## عمو تامر (8 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## ابوهمام (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم ألعن كل اليهود


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

شهر رمضان أنشاء الله شهر الخير والعطاء


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

ربي ييسر في هذا الشهر


----------



## عبدالبارى (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

ستزول أسرائيل من الوجود


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم عليك بهم أنهم ضلمو في الأرض


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم فرق شمهم


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم أنصرنا عليهم


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم أبدهم وأعوانهم


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم من ساندهم


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

االلهم من عاونهم


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم من أبى لهم مساعدة


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم العرب الذين أوو لهم أصدقائهم


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

ربي شهر زمضان أنصرنا بة


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

أعنا على أنفسنا


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

أقض حوائجنا بة


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

أعنا على طاعتك


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

بعدذ هديتنا أرحمنا


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

وأنصرنا على القوم الضالمين


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

أنهم ضلمو أنفسهم


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

وجائوك فأستغفر لهم


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

وما كنا لنهتدي


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

لولا أن هدانا الله


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

أخر دعوانا أن


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

نستودعكم الله


----------



## سمير حسن الآسدي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مع السلامةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## عمو تامر (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اصدقائى الاعزاء فى كل مكان 
تحيه عربيه خالصه 
ان اسرائيل فى زوال و هذا امر محتوم 

و ان اسرائيل فى زوال بالايمان 
و ان اسرائيل فى زوال بحب الرسول 
و ان اسرائيل فى زوال بالعمل 
و ان اسرائيل فى زوال بحب الوطن 
و ان اسرائيل فى زوال بالعلم
و ان اسرائيل فى زوال بالشهاده 
و ان اسرائيل فى زوال 
و ان اسرائيل فى زوال


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (11 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (11 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## عمو تامر (12 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## ابو ارجوان (14 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## عمو تامر (15 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## اجيك للمساحة (18 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل في النار


----------



## عمو تامر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## م_زين (24 سبتمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## الراموز (25 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا ما اخبرنا به ديننا الحنيف وحبيبنا الرسول
اللهم وحد صفوفنا واعنا في امرنا للقضاء على ابناء القردة والخنازير


----------



## عمو تامر (29 نوفمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## جمال المهدى (29 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخوة الأحباء 
لا لسياسة الزوال
حتى الشيطان موعده يوم الحساب
لنطور نحن من أنفسنا و لنتمسك بقيمنا و إسلامنا حتى يغير الله عز و جل مابنا


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 نوفمبر 2007)

اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين
وامحوا عن الأرض أعداءك من اليهود والمفسدين ... آمين
اخواني ... ان الله يمهل ولا يهما , لنتمسك بشدة بديننا الحنيف ونطبق تعاليمه لأن هذا ما يخيف اليهود


----------



## عبدالبارى (5 ديسمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوالاسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوالاسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوالاسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## ميدوحبيبة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

الى جميع مهندسى العرب هيا معن نترك الشعارات ونتجة الى التطبيق والمنافسة العلمية لان القوة فى العلم الحديث وليست فى الشعارات
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا
دعوة عامة لجميع مهندسى العرب الى المنافسة على القمة
م/ محمد على
القاهرة
المدينة المنورة للاعمال المساحية والتصميمات الهندسية والمقاولات


----------



## المليونير الفقير (9 ديسمبر 2007)

في زوال هم ومن يساعدهم


----------



## سعيد شعبان (9 ديسمبر 2007)

اللهم انتقم منهم اجمعين
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## عمو تامر (3 يناير 2008)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## Memo1977 (3 يناير 2008)

اللهم اللعن اعداء الاسلام


----------



## كريم غانم (17 فبراير 2008)

*مهندسي المساحة*

اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال ان شاء الله
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال ان شاء الله
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال ان شاء الله
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال ان شاء الله
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال ان شاء الله
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال ان شاء الله
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال ان شاء الله
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال ان شاء الله
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال ان شاء الله
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال ان شاء الله
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال ان شاء الله
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال ان شاء الله


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (17 فبراير 2008)

اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال


----------



## ابوزيدالمصراوي (18 فبراير 2008)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اللهم اهلك الظالمين بالظالمين واخرجنا من بين ايديهم سالمين


----------



## عمو تامر (11 يوليو 2008)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## العكيدي (11 يوليو 2008)

اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال


----------



## فهد ناصر (11 يوليو 2008)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## فهد ناصر (11 يوليو 2008)

ان شاء الله الى زوال


----------



## MOAIYED (12 يوليو 2008)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## طريق الهندسة (12 يوليو 2008)

_اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال_
_اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال_
_اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال_
_اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال_
_اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال__اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال_
_اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال_
_اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال_
_اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال__اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال_
_اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال_
_اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال_
_اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال_
_اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال_

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## عمرو جعفر (13 يوليو 2008)

من فضلكم اعزائي مهندسي المساحة انا طالب في كلية الاداب منقول بأذن الله الي الفرقة الثانية كلية الاداب قسم جغرافيا جامعة الاسكندرية واريد منكم اطلاعي علي مبادئ المساحة حتي اكون علي علم بها من الان لكي اوفق انشاء الله وادخل شعبة مساحة 
وكان الله في عون العبد طالما العبد في عون اخيه والله يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## حسام عاشور (13 يوليو 2008)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اليهود فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## فراس الغلامي (15 يوليو 2008)

اللهم حرر اقصانا


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (17 يوليو 2008)

:73:إسرائيل في زوال في زواااااال
:73:إسرائيل في زوال في زواااااال
:73:إسرائيل في زوال في زواااااال
:73:إسرائيل في زوال في زواااااال
:73:إسرائيل في زوال في زواااااال​


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (18 يوليو 2008)

ستزول دولة صهيون بالعمل الجاد وليس بالشعارات


----------



## اللورد جميل (23 يوليو 2008)

ان شاء الله في زوال قريب


----------



## م سها (24 يوليو 2008)

ان شاء الرحمن زائلون زائلون


----------



## حب بغداد (24 يوليو 2008)

ان شاءالله تزول هي وامريكا وعملائهم ....
اسرائيل في زوال


----------



## اياد العبودي (25 يوليو 2008)

اسرائيل في زوال وفلسطين عربية
اسرائيل في زوال وفلسطين عربية
اسرائيل في زوال وفلسطين عربية
اسرائيل في زوال وفلسطين عربية


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (11 أغسطس 2008)

هذا السور الاسرائيلى هو مصداقا" لقوله تعالى ( لايقاتلونكم جميعا"إلافى قرى محصنة أو من وراء جدر)ولكن نصر الله لن يأتى بالكلام لأن الله لايغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ، ومخالفة واحدة من الصحابة فى غزوة أحد خلقت أحدا" فكم من المخالفات ترتكب الآن ولذلك لابد من العودة الراشدة لدين الله حتى يأتى النصر


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (11 أغسطس 2008)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اللهم عليك بهم انهم لا يعجزونك امين
الكفرة قطاع الطرق لعنهم الله واخزاهم


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (11 أغسطس 2008)

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 
صلاة تشرح بها صدرى وتسهل بها امرى
وتيسر بها عسرى وتقضى بها وطرى وتفغر بها وزرى
وترفع بها ذكرى وتدفع بها ضرى وتجبر بها كسرى 
وتغنى بها فقرى وتطيل بها عمرى وتنور بها قبرى 
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم​


----------



## garary (11 أغسطس 2008)

اسرائيل في زوال وفلسطين عربية


----------



## عاشق الامواج (12 أغسطس 2008)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## سهم الشرق (12 أغسطس 2008)

اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
و سورهم ما راح يحميهم من بأس الله
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال


----------



## hopakhalifa (18 أغسطس 2008)

اللهم عليك بالظلمة


----------



## حسام يونس (18 أغسطس 2008)

اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال
اللهم عليك بهم فإنهم لا يعجزونك


----------



## حسام يونس (18 أغسطس 2008)

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 
صلاة تشرح بها صدرى وتسهل بها امرى
وتيسر بها عسرى وتقضى بها وطرى وتفغر بها وزرى
وترفع بها ذكرى وتدفع بها ضرى وتجبر بها كسرى 
وتغنى بها فقرى وتطيل بها عمرى وتنور بها قبرى 
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## هييروميا (22 أغسطس 2008)

اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال


----------



## هييروميا (22 أغسطس 2008)

اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال


----------



## اللورد جميل (22 أغسطس 2008)

اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال


----------



## م وائل حسنى (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اسرائيل فى زوال زوال زوال زوال
ويارب كل اليهود يموتوا
ويتشرداولادهم زى زمان 
يارب انصر الفلسطنيين واديهم القدرة على الاستمرار فى النضال


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (22 أغسطس 2008)

لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله
هل تعلمون ان اسرئيل نبي ورسول من انبياء الله فعجبا ان تدعوا له بالنار والعياذ بالله
اليس دائما في القران ياتي كلام الله يا بني اسرائيل ولم يقل اسرائيل لوحده!!ادعوا الله ان يفقهنا في الدين الاسلامي الحق ويعلما ايضا في مجال المساحة
وحبذا ان تغيروا الشعار الى
بني صهيون في زوال وزوال


----------



## حاتم الزهراني (26 أغسطس 2008)

إن شاء الله ستزول دولة إسرائيل


----------



## حاتم الزهراني (26 أغسطس 2008)

إن شاء الله ستزول إسرائيل من الوجود


----------



## السيد يوسف (27 أغسطس 2008)

عمو تامر قال:


> اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
> اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
> اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
> اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
> اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


 فى زوال الى الابد


----------



## عبية جمال (5 سبتمبر 2008)

إسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال
إسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال
إسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال
إسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال
إسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال
إسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال


----------



## المساح مسلم (6 سبتمبر 2008)

اسرائيل فى ضعف ومهانه وزول وفى زوال الى يوم الدين
اسرائيل فى زوال الى يوم الدين 
اسرائيل فى زوال الى يوم الدين 
اسرائيل فى زوال الى يوم الدين 
اسرائيل فى زوال الى يوم الدين :73:


----------



## مصطفى الشيمى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*



*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*



*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*



*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

:73:الصهاينفة ي زوال في زواااااال
:73:الصهاينة في زوال في زواااااال
:73:الصهاينة في زوال في زواااااال
:73: في زوال في زواااااال
:73: في زوال في زواااااال​


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال*
انشاء الله اسرائيل فى زوال​


----------



## ابراهيم ابومريم (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*


----------



## ورد النيل (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللهم انى استغفرك لكل ذنب تأملته بنظرى او اصغيت* *له بأذنى او نطق به لسانى**
**اللهم انى استغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها فى بياض النهار* *او سواد الليل وانت ناظر إلى**
**اللهم انى استغفرك من كل فريضة اوجبتها على فى آناء* *الليل واطراف النهار تركتها خطأ او عمدا**
**اللهم انى استغفرك من كل سنه من سنن سيد* *المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تركتها سهوة او غفلة او نسيانا**
**اللهم* *انى استغفرك واتوب اليك**
**اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلبى وجلاء همى وذهاب* *حزنى*


----------



## ميالا (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شو القصه مو فاهمه


----------



## يحيى شحاتة (27 يوليو 2009)

اللهم شتت شمل اليهود ومن عاونهم
اللهم فرق جمعهم 
اللهم ارنا فيهم عجائب قدرتك فانهم لا يعجزونك
اللهم اهلك الظالمين بالظالمين و اخرجنا من بينهم سالمين
اللهم امين
قولو امين


----------



## hwas (28 يوليو 2009)

:73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73:


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## السندباد المساحي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


----------



## mostafammy (17 ديسمبر 2009)

إسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال 
اللهم أنصر امتنا الاسلاميه .... امين 
اللهم إلعن اليهود ومن والهم....أمين


----------



## مش لاقي (23 يناير 2010)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


----------



## مش لاقي (23 يناير 2010)

*اللهم شتت شمل اليهود ومن عاونهم
اللهم فرق جمعهم 
اللهم ارنا فيهم عجائب قدرتك فانهم لا يعجزونك
اللهم اهلك الظالمين بالظالمين و اخرجنا من بينهم سالمين
اللهم امين
قولو امين*​


----------



## tamergogo (29 يناير 2010)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوالللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## ابراهيم كزيبرة1 (29 يناير 2010)

لعنهم الله


----------



## خالد النجيب (30 يناير 2010)

آمين يا رب العالمين
أمة عربية واحدة ذات رسالة خالدة


----------



## samir16 (30 يناير 2010)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


----------



## hany_meselhey (30 يناير 2010)

* إسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال 
اللهم أنصر امتنا الاسلاميه .... امين 
اللهم إلعن اليهود ومن والهم....أمين*​


----------



## ايمن محمد السيد من (31 يناير 2010)

*الله اكبر*

إسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوالإسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوالإسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوالإسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوالإسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوالإسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوالإسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوالإسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زول(قل هل انبئكم بشر من ذلك من لعنه الله وغضب عليه وجعل منهم القردة والخناذير وعبد الطغوت


----------



## surveyor_sayed (8 فبراير 2010)

أسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال


----------



## الملك المفقود (9 فبراير 2010)

*اسرائيل في زوال*
*اسرائيل في زوال*
*اسرائيل في زوال*
*اسرائيل في زوال*


----------



## بسيم85 (9 فبراير 2010)

إخواني الأعضاء الكرام قلنا الكثير عن السور الإسرائيلي .... واليوم ماذا نقول عن سور مصر الشقيقة ؟
ولكن وبرغم كل شيء إسرائيل في زوال ...... وهي وحلفاؤها إلى زوال إن شاء الله


----------



## novaاسلامcass (10 فبراير 2010)

اللهم انصر المسلمين فى كل مكان
لما لايوجد شرح لهذا
العمل لكى نصنع 
افضل منه فى 
حياتنا


----------



## eslamy ser 7ayti (10 فبراير 2010)

اسرائيل في زوال ومش بالكلام ربنا ينتقم من اخوات الخنازير قتله الانبياء


----------



## shreif16672 (17 فبراير 2010)

هذا المنتدى علمي وتطرح فيه مواضيع علمية 
ومع ذلك فما هي الفائدة من المقولة ليتم تخصيص موضوع باسمها


----------



## بسام7 (17 فبراير 2010)

*اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال*​


----------



## ام اسامة (17 فبراير 2010)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زواااااااااااااااااااااااال*
*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوااااااااااااااااااااااال*
*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوااااااااااااااااااااااااال*​


----------



## hemo adly (17 فبراير 2010)

go to hell israel


----------



## ahmed_egy_74 (28 فبراير 2010)

*اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال *​


----------



## abdallahothman (28 مارس 2010)

الى زوال.ولكن كلما تأخر هذا الزوال كان الثمن اكبر واكثر. القصه(ما قدروا الله حق قدره) والخوف من امريكا واسرائيل وليس من الله ونحن غيرنا (والله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بانفسهم) لن انسى موقف اعتذار اسرائيل من تركيا عندما واجهت موقفا حازما ونحن العرب!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## حسين فليح (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم سوال اسرائيل بوحد العرب فقط


----------



## hopakhalifa (23 أبريل 2010)

مش بالكلام بس ولكن بالافعال وعلى العموم
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (24 أبريل 2010)

_اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال_


----------



## محمود حلبة (24 أبريل 2010)

نسأل اللة غزوجل بأن يهلك القردة والخنازير على أيدينا وايدى المسلمين


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 أبريل 2010)

*سور برلين*

يا اخوان الموضوع مسألة وقت فقط
سور برلين بجبروته تهدم وازيل ونسيه الناس ... كما بعض الظالمين العرب ... الذين ازيلوا او على وشك الزوال والنسيان .
فلن يبقى باذن الله لا سور اسرائيل ولا سور العار ( سور حسني )
ارادة الله اقوى منهم جميعا
ان الله مع الصابرين والمجاهدين
​


----------



## anoor1 (24 أبريل 2010)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (24 أبريل 2010)

اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال


----------



## j.dev (11 مايو 2010)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


----------



## عرفه السيد (13 مايو 2010)

قال هتلر فى كتاب كفاحى 
حيث كان يقوم بأبادتهم من على وجه الارض
كان بأمكانى ابادتهم كلهم ولاكن تركت البعض منهم لكى تعلمو من هم اليهود
ولاكن للاسف الشويه اللى سبهم لينا الراجل الطيب هتلر قرفونا فى عيشتنا
وعملو اكبر عمليه سرقه فى التاريخ هى سرقه فلسطين
ربنا على الظالم 
ربنا يوعدهم بقنبله نوويه تنزل عليهم تخلصنا منهم
:73::73::73::73:​


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (13 مايو 2010)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*
*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*
*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

اكيد ان شاء الله اسرائيل في زوال


----------



## مهندس البدو (6 يونيو 2010)

اسرائيل في زوال....
اسرائيل في زوال....
اسرائيل في زوال....


----------



## mohie sad (14 يونيو 2010)

اسرائيل تزول بقوتنا وليست بضعفنا ابنو للقوة تزول دولة الضعف


----------



## mohie sad (14 يونيو 2010)

اسرائيل تزول بقوتنا وليست بضعفنا ابنو للقوة تزول دولة الضعف0


----------



## محمد الباشق (3 يوليو 2010)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال:86::86::86:​*


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 يوليو 2010)

انشاء الله اسرائيل ومن تحالف معها في زوال
​


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (3 يوليو 2010)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*



*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*



*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*



*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*



*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*


*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


----------



## سلمان الراوي (6 يوليو 2010)

نعم اسرئيل ستزول باذن الله


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (10 يوليو 2010)

_اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال_


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (12 يوليو 2010)

من اراد ان يعلم زوال اسرائيل يقرأ تفسير اول سورة الاسراء 
يقرأ كتاب انتفاضة رجب للشيخ سفر الحوالي


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (12 يوليو 2010)

اسرائيل فى ذوال فى ذوال فى ذوال
اسرائيل فى ذوال فى ذوال فى ذوال
اسرائيل فى ذوال فى ذوال فى ذوا


----------



## lakhrifmou (13 يوليو 2010)

*اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال*

*بإذن الله*


*هذا هو السر الحقيقي للإنتصار وتحقيقه
*​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (13 يوليو 2010)

من منكم قرأ كتاب انتفاضة رجب


----------



## surveying boy (9 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم العن يهود العرب


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (30 أغسطس 2010)

*نهاية اسرائيل*

هذا السور علامة من علامات نهاية اسرائيل فماذا فعل لهم خط بارليف


----------



## اميرالرومانسية (30 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sea_gull (31 أغسطس 2010)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*


----------



## م/حسن عزت (31 أغسطس 2010)

ياجماعة اسرائيل مش هتزول لما نقول كدة لازم فعل وقول مش قول بس


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمد لله المقاومة فى الاقصى لا زالت قائمة حيث حدثت عملية فى مدينة الخليل راح خلالها اربعة من اليهود الملاعين والاسوأقادم لهم انشاء الله


----------



## amer73 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يسمع منك


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 أكتوبر 2010)

كان السور الاسرائيلي فقط
صار كمان السور العربي أسوأ منه
ربنا كبير
اللي خسف فرعون قارد يخسف كل الاسوار انشاء الله
​


----------



## م.قيس (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال

لا محال
*


----------



## eng_a7med2 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال*​


----------



## eng_a7med2 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال.*​


----------



## eng_a7med2 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*.اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال.*​


----------



## regan (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الهم اجعل في تدبيرهم تدميرهم


----------



## eltwati (2 يناير 2011)

اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 يناير 2011)

السور الاسرائيلي والسور العربي معاه انشاء الله الى زوال
السور ومن شارك في بناءه
​


----------



## طالب المعرفة (3 يناير 2011)

اللهم انصر المسلمين في فلسطين على عدوهم لتكون كلمة الحق هي العليا


----------



## magdyr (3 يناير 2011)

العنهم جميعا يارب


----------



## elfaki (3 يناير 2011)

إسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال.


----------



## ملا رمضان (3 يناير 2011)

اخوتي كفاكم هتافات عربية قومية ..لاتعود فلسطين ولاتخرج اليهود الا بالرجوع الى القران والسنة بفهم الصحابة


----------



## youssef00088 (3 يناير 2011)

*اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال*​


والعن من ساندهم من العرب يارب العالمين


----------



## hodabasha (4 يناير 2011)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


----------



## كمال المجاهد (4 يناير 2011)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## mohie sad (4 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*

تحية للأخ الكريم صاحب الشعار واريد ان اضع اضافة لا تعديل لا يغير الله ما بقوم حتى يغيرو ما ........................
فعلينا بالارتباط بأخلاق الاسلام وادابة وتعلم فقهه والسير خلف النبى حذو القذة بالقذة بهذا اسرائيل فى زوال كما ازال الصحابة اليهود من جزيرة العرب وان كان من خطء فمنى وان كان من صواب فمن الله وتحية للأخ الكريم صاحب الفكرة


----------



## أحمد هنون (6 يناير 2011)

النهاية كلها لآسرائيل ولازم نحن كعرب لابد ان لا نتعرف بأسرائيل لاننا اصبحنا مثل أصحاب الديار الذين أعترفوا باللص فى بيتهم فهل هذا يجوز ؟


----------



## هاجس اليمن (6 يناير 2011)

> اااااااااااااااااسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسرررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااائئئئئئئئئئئئئييييييييييييييييييييللللللللللللللللللللللللل مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة وووووووووززززززززززززززززززززززااااائئئئئلة[


----------



## saidou_topo (7 يناير 2011)

masirohom jahanam wa bissa el massir


----------



## M_EID74 (8 يناير 2011)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال يارب العنهم


----------



## sur_ahmed_sharaf (14 يناير 2012)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## ماهر الشهري (15 يناير 2012)

اللهم ألعن اليهود


----------



## أبويزن العرب (15 يناير 2012)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*
*اللهم ألعن كل اليهود*


----------



## OUCHIKH (15 يناير 2012)

*اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال....................................................*​


----------



## abdo daher (3 مايو 2012)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


​


----------



## كبل (3 مايو 2012)

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال* لكن لا تنسوا ان شاء الله فنحن امة ما اعزنا الله الا بلاسلام ولو ابتغينا غيره من دين ما اعزنا الله والصلاة والسلام على محمد نبينا رسول الله ولاننسا الاخذ بلاسباب يعني الاجيال الجاية لازم نربيا مظبوط ونعلما احسن من يلي موجود هلق والله يجبر بخاطر هالامة


----------



## مذحجي (4 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## محمد شعلان بنها (5 مايو 2012)

إسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## ايمن مونش (5 مايو 2012)

اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال 
اللهم امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## abdo.satar (6 مايو 2012)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال 

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال 

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## احمد هشام مروان (31 أغسطس 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65636.html#ixzz2570kUMAc

سرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال​


----------



## قيس مصطفى (31 أغسطس 2012)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (31 أغسطس 2012)

الكيان الصهيوني ,,,الى زوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## م محمد رحيم (1 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65636.html#ixzz25E9yxoQS

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


----------



## م محمد رحيم (1 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65636-19.html#ixzz25EDKNPXQ

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​ 




0 [h=6]

Thumbs Up[/h]* None... *


----------



## م محمد رحيم (1 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65636-19.html#ixzz25EGqZyhB

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


----------



## م محمد رحيم (1 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65636-19.html#ixzz25EGqZyhB

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال*​


----------



## م محمد رحيم (1 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65636-19.html#ixzz25EGqZyhB

*اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال *​


----------



## ashraf0999 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السادة الأفاضل
كفانا من حرب إسرائيل بالكلام والشعارات فكلما ازداد كلامنا ودوت شعاراتنا كلما ازدادت إسرائيل قوة وثباتا
فليكن العلم و العمل والاتقان هو شعارنا حتى يمكننا من اللحاق بتقدمهم فنحن لم نصنع موتوسيكل من الألف للياء وهم يصدرون السلاح عالي التقنية لكافة دول العالم
وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من _*قوة*_ ومن رباط الخيل.......
ولبلادنا الله إذا استمرينا في الكلام والشعارات
شكرا


----------



## Ihab Zahwi (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*اسرائيل في زوال في زوال في زوال*


----------



## محمد القاهرة1 (17 مارس 2016)

*اللهم شتت شمل اليهود ومن عاونهم
اللهم فرق جمعهم 
اللهم ارنا فيهم عجائب قدرتك فانهم لا يعجزونك
اللهم اهلك الظالمين بالظالمين و اخرجنا من بينهم سالمين
اللهم امين*


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 مارس 2016)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال
اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال


----------



## mohamed_2011 (5 أبريل 2016)

اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال​اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال​اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال​اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال​اسرائيل فى زوال فى زوال فى زوال​


----------

